# Medical E-Books Discussion



## maik7upurz

anyone know where you can get some quality ebooks without having to pay a ton..(free). Preferably rapid review books, usmle type, board review series etc. Would be great


----------



## Rehan

Check out our new thread.......

http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/257-free-e-books-download.html

#grin


Let's put any discussion regarding the E-books posted in the above link in this thread please!


----------



## MastahRiz

Wow, this is awesome. We're really coming along now, if I do say so myself.


----------



## dj docs

hey guys I downloaded the book *Textbook of Physical Diagnosis History and Examination*
but its some other format . Its not in .pdb...Its a .djvu file . what format is this ? and how do I use it...


----------



## maik7upurz

thats Deja vu .. you need the deja vu viewer freely downloadable on the internet


----------



## dj docs

hey thanks man!!!


----------



## MastahRiz

I haven't used that software before. How is it?


----------



## maik7upurz

works fine i guess.. dont have a choice though when some books you get come in that format but i wouldnt complain some of the best books are in that format i guess cuz its popular in russia where they scan and pirate a lot of medical books


----------



## darkaoshi

can someone tell me where i could find Cytohistology ebook?? i was looking for HAM ebook but can't find it so any recomendations??


----------



## maik7upurz

most pirated ebooks are done by russians and put in Deja vu format. 

For books good place to look is limewire, torrents, or private forums depends completely random gotta look for it but.. everything is on the net somewhere!!!


----------



## Prabs

*E books*

Hi Rehan i would like to know if u have got another alternative link for the BASIC MEDICAL BIOCHEMISTRY, 100 ECGS AND SOME OTHERS IN EBOOKS . i cannot download cos its removed. 
Please help. Thanks. 
Med student
New Zealand


----------



## Xero

Hmmm, thnx guyz!!


----------



## maik7upurz

thanks for what


----------

